
Teslonda: The Tesla / Honda Powered by Raspberry Pi - zdw
https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/teslonda-tesla-honda-powered-raspberry-pi/
======
lildoggo
I've been considering doing this on my old 2001 Subaru Impreza 2.5rs for a
while... Big kudos to the developer here, I can't imagine how difficult it'd
be to program your own physical safety features!

------
Fjolsvith
Everything's better with a little Pi in it.

------
vardump
That high score screen cracked me up. :-)

